# Protein/Mass Gainer Powder



## WVPrepNewbie (Apr 23, 2020)

What value does the prepping community place on these types of supplement powders? For example: this mass gainer, when you adjust the servings, has 16 servings of 125g carbs and 25g of protein (or if you stretch it even further, 32 servings sizes 12.5g of protein, 63g of carbs). Now, I'm not asking about using this as your ONLY source of food, but having it as a supplemental source. Extra calories. Also, if kept sealed and in the right conditions can last up to 2 years stored. Any thoughts, concerns, comments?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Better ways to send your money


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a couple of different powders as part of my preps. I think they're valuable because they don't take up a lot of space and don't require a heat source to prepare. I think they can be a better value than freeze-dried meats.


----------



## WVPrepNewbie (Apr 23, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> I have a couple of different powders as part of my preps. I think they're valuable because they don't take up a lot of space and don't require a heat source to prepare. I think they're a better value than freeze-dried meats.


This was my thought too. I've always been into supplements because I train 4-5 days a week, but thought about powder use as a prepper. Shelf life isn't great (2ish years), but I'm looking for protein/calorie supplementation when meat shortage might be an issue in the next 6-12 months.

PS The product I found also is $42 for 64 servings of 60g of carbs and 12.5g protein per serving. For stretching money, I feel like it's a win, but I want to run it by experienced peppers since there may be factors I'm not considering.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

WVPrepNewbie said:


> This was my thought too. I've always been into supplements because I train 4-5 days a week, but thought about powder use as a prepper. Shelf life isn't great (2ish years), but I'm looking for protein/calorie supplementation when meat shortage might be an issue in the next 6-12 months.


As long as they're something you use on a regular basis, I don't see a problem with the shelf life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dang me! What a coincidence. I'm having a whey protein and banana smoothie right this very second! Even saved a little bit for Mrs Slippy!








Low fat milk, whey protein, banana and some flax seeds. Tastes pretty darn good, fills me up and is less calories than other meals.

I guess I've wasted money on worse stuff than whey protein.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Dang me! What a coincidence. I'm having a whey protein and banana smoothie right this very second! Even saved a little bit for Mrs Slippy!
> View attachment 105729
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about having an avocado smoothie today.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Shelf life is the only real downside, assuming you're only considering this as a supplement. Calories will be king when dealing with a situation where supply chains are not running. If you plan to exert yourself with activities, you need fuel.
If you keep this in a rotation, and always have fresh stock on hand, then you should be fine.
I just wouldn't worry about considering any of it "long term".


----------



## preppergrant (Nov 6, 2017)

I also keep protein powders as part of my prep. Beacuse of the shelf life I don't consider that my 'main' food prep (I just keep freeze dried food buckets for that), but as part of something i use regularly, keep weel stocked, and rotate through. So we're basically of the same mindset.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

preppergrant said:


> I also keep protein powders as part of my prep. Beacuse of the shelf life I don't consider that my 'main' food prep (I just keep freeze dried food buckets for that), but as part of something i use regularly, keep weel stocked, and rotate through. So we're basically of the same mindset.


I've stocked up on canned tuna/salmon/sardines for protein.

I think all the woodchucks/varmints raiding my plants this summer will be roasted/stewed too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Dang me! What a coincidence. I'm having a whey protein and banana smoothie right this very second! Even saved a little bit for Mrs Slippy!
> View attachment 105729
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny part they use to dump the whey on fields to get rid of it until they found away to market it. Some they still dump when market can't use it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Many, many years ago they fed hogs whey, it made them go blind. Besides what mom said now there is another thing that might make you go blind.

I did it until I needed glasses.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> I've stocked up on canned tuna/salmon/sardines for protein.
> 
> I think all the woodchucks/varmints raiding my plants this summer will be roasted/stewed too.


If I were starving I could eat canned meat and I could probably eat canned tuna and even canned salmon. But the sardines thing is never going to happen. I have them stored, though, along with canned clams, for my husband.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> If I were starving I could eat canned meat and I could probably eat canned tuna and even canned salmon. But the sardines thing is never going to happen. I have them stored, though, along with canned clams, for my husband.


 Served with good crackers and mustard they go down well.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> If I were starving I could eat canned meat and I could probably eat canned tuna and even canned salmon. But the sardines thing is never going to happen. I have them stored, though, along with canned clams, for my husband.


Sardines are very nutritious. Besides protein also vitamin D, beneficial fatty acids, and calcium. Excellent for people mending broken bones.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Served with good crackers and mustard they go down well.


I'm not a fan of seafood. Just the thought of eating those slimy little fish gags me.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sardines are very nutritious. Besides protein also vitamin D, beneficial fatty acids, and calcium. Excellent for people mending broken bones.


That doesn't mean that I could swallow one.


----------

